
TensorFlow-World: Simple and ready-to-use tutorials for TensorFlow - irsina
https://github.com/astorfi/TensorFlow-World
======
davidmr
This is a great start, and I find your code extremely easy to read.

I might suggest some example code for more advanced methods of data ingestion.
All the code I see uses feed_dict, which is certainly the most
straightforward, but once you start to try to ingest larger out-of-core
datasets or use distributed tf, things get exceptionally complicated (to me at
least).

Some simple-ish code with queue runners and the new Dataset API would really
be helpful.

~~~
make3
Have you found some good tutorials on these parts of tensorflow?

~~~
davidmr
Unfortunately not. The docs on the Dataset API are quite good though.

------
irsina
This open source project is aimed to provide simple and ready-to-use tutorials
for TensorFlow. The explanations are present in the wiki associated with this
repository. Each tutorial has a source code and its documetation.

------
startupdiscuss
Also, the Udacity course is a really good.

However, the example code here is amongst the cleanest I've seen.

Try googling how to do simple regressions, and run some of that code. I think
there is one other program out of the dozens out there that come anywhere
close to this level of clarity.

In fact, I think you may have used that as a starting point, in which case
extra kudos for going out and seeing the state of the art.

~~~
mynock
I'd also recommend the Kadenze course:
[https://www.kadenze.com/courses/creative-applications-of-
dee...](https://www.kadenze.com/courses/creative-applications-of-deep-
learning-with-tensorflow/info)

~~~
irsina
I agree it is a great course but it is not free!

------
natehouk
Thank you for sharing with the world. Amazing work.

~~~
irsina
Thank you ... It is my pleasure!

------
mblumberg
Agreed, this code is very well commented and easy to read. Thanks!

~~~
irsina
I appreciate your compliment.

------
greesil
And none of this code will work in TensorFlow 1.3 /sarcasm

~~~
irsina
Hopefully not! Lol!

